# Heavy Duty wheel casters



## sbryan55

This is a nice review. Like you, I tend to make my own bases so I will have to look at these the next time I am at Woodcraft.


----------



## Ottis

Scott,
You can also get these on-line at woodcraft with free shipping. My Woodcraft is a two hour drive away, so unless I have another reason to drive to the city, I order them on-line. When I ordered my new jointer, I ordered the wheels the same day (on a monday), They were sitting on my front porch when I came home wensday for lunch.


----------



## johnpoolesc

not an ad for woodcraft, but they are good people and woodworkers.. columbia, sc i can't think of anything i bought from them that was less the 4+ stars


----------



## a1Jim

I'm with you all I like the casters and woodcraft.


----------



## radioelectrico

Hi Don, one question, the final heigth of the tool doesn´t really bothers you?


----------



## Ottis

Eduardo,
Sorry, I did not notice your question until today. No, as I said, I am kind of tall, so raising the tools helps me (and my back) allot.

But they do sell different size casters, and there are countless ways to make a mobile base for your tools to make them comfortable to your height. My dad is shorter than me by 4 inches, we made one together for his cabinet saw using the same 4 inch casters. Instead of a simple flat mobile base like you see on my jointer, we made one that had a recess in the platform so the saw only set about a inch off the ground.


----------



## Tim_456

I picked a set of four of those up for a new RAS base I just made. They are smooth as silk across my lumpy basement floor. A great set of casters! Thanks for the review!
T.


----------



## JLJones

I just bought a set of 4 of these as well to re-make my table saw mobile base. I'm sure these will be a huge improvement!


----------



## JPomy

Curious how these held up, Don? Many online reviewers stated the red poly disintegrated only a year or two after use. Thanks.


----------



## Minnesotawood

I think they also sell these same ones from Home Depot.


----------



## Bill_Steele

JPomy-I installed these same casters (I think mine are 3") on my jointer and bandsaw mobile bases and they are still holding up well (fingers crossed) after 3 years. I don't push them around the shop daily. I have concrete floors. The casters still roll, swivel, and lock well and have not cracked or flat-spotted yet. I think these are rated at 300# each.


----------

